# updated 10 05 "New Pics of Ender"



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I was trying to get him to look like he was reading a Sherrilyn Kenyon book for something she's doing on FB. He wasn't cooperating. I guess he's not into paranormal romance.

Anyway...

http://pets.webshots.com/album/57168358 ... s&start=48

I actually got some pictures of his right side/eye. Normally he gives me the bad eye for pics.

Jodi

Edit 10 05 09: more pics. Starts with the one titled "he has no shame" Guess what I caught him doing?

http://pets.webshots.com/album/57168358 ... s&start=48

He's taken to sleeping under his hedgie bag on some flannel scraps I put underneath it. To get him out I have to throw a towel over the whole bundle, roll it sideways and scoop it all up. I do get to see him balled up though. Glad to see he still can. I thought he was getting too fat, but apparently not.

Looks like nail clipping is on tonight's agenda


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

Hediges are skittish, paranormal was probably too scary.  Very cute pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

Sweet!!!


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

;D So cute!!! And so intellectual!! :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

I love the little hedgehog picture book. SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

Awww, you know I just love Ender.  He looks so laid back! Very cute.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

He does so well with my camera antics. Doesn't mind the flash, but does mind the sound on my new phone.

I'm a librarian, so I have to have pictures of him with books.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: New Pics of Ender*

Sweet  love the captions


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, gotta bump it up.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/57168358 ... s&start=48


----------

